# I don't want friends anymore.



## To22

Lately I've been feeling like getting close to someone doesn't do me any good. Friends seem to be a liability now. I can't quite put my finger on it so I'll just list some of my thoughts.

No Friend Zone Thoughts:
I deleted my facebook & twitter a while ago with no intentions on bringing it back although I've only posted about 7 times on FB in my entire life and only a few times on twitter.

I removed all of my friends off of Xbox Live.


I don't really care about having friends in general, they seem to just be yet another group of people who don't understand me and will just eventually drift away with the current.

As far as my "real life" friends lol I've been avoiding them for years.

the only type of person I seek is a girlfriend but even that throws up a red flag in my head

I'm evolving in a way that I've yet to understand. I can open up to people as long as we don't form a relationship. I feel like ending all ties with someone after I told them a lot about myself.

I personally find making friends extremely easy but I don't cherish them at all anymore. I might come back to this thread and add on later or start a new one but what is all this? Is this just the SA strengthening? Am I subconsciously finding more means of avoidance? I'm confused right now...acting off of impulse and emotion is obviously nothing new to me but maybe someone can nip this in the bud...



Edit: I've always felt like I gradually get more lonely the more I interact with other people. like I can't stop making mistakes and I'm weird. I try my hardest to look at myself objectively and I'm probably quite normal but I feel like I'm the only real person on earth lol it's sounds stupid even to me but feelings aren't rational. Ultimately I don't think my wants coincide with reality at all...my heart roams in a fantasy world while my mind is constantly being disappointed.


----------



## ankit255

Dont do it. Even if your friends aren't genuine, you need them. I've been without friends since I moved away to college and I've gone into major depressive disorder and have extreme difficulty staying happy. You HAVE TO NOT LET THAT HAPPEN TO YOU PLEASE. 
Please just keep them. You're lucky you have 'em.


----------



## To22

ankit255 said:


> Dont do it. Even if your friends aren't genuine, you need them. I've been without friends since I moved away to college and I've gone into major depressive disorder and have extreme difficulty staying happy. You HAVE TO NOT LET THAT HAPPEN TO YOU PLEASE.
> Please just keep them. You're lucky you have 'em.


Hmm I believe you for some reason. I believe that I'm taking them for granted but I don't feel it...<--if that even makes sense. I feel like disappearing...but I'm going to try and ignore these feelings. Thank you for your reply, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Don't give up. There's always people out there who will accept you for who you are. You need to find people with common interests okay?


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Insanityonthego said:


> Don't give up. There's always people out there who will accept you for who you are.


i'm calling bs on this one.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Twelve Keyz said:


> i'm calling bs on this one.


That was so not bs. Re read the post.


----------



## VaeVictis

Theologic, I hate to use this tired cliche, but what will help is if you lower your expectations from not only others, but yourself as well. Expect others not to rob or kill you, but as far being understood completely by others that may never happen. At least the way you want it to.

Alot of my problems, at the core anyway, was that I desperately wanted people to see things the way I saw them, because I certainly tried to do the same, and I am usually able to. But like us, most people fumble their way through life without ever understanding themselves why they are the way they are in the first place, so how can I ask from them what they can't even give themselves.

I guess all I'm really saying is cut yourself and others some slack. Sometimes just having someone to talk and interact with is enough to get you through the day even if they have no idea what your talking about.

Or, I just missed the entire point of your post and I'm talking out of my ***...again.


----------



## To22

Insanityonthego said:


> Don't give up. There's always people out there who will accept you for who you are. You need to find people with common interests okay?


Thank you for the kind words. *Sigh* I let my emotions control me :blank


----------



## Insanityonthego

Theologic said:


> Thank you for the kind words. *Sigh* I let my emotions control me :blank


I'm in the same exact situation so I can totally relate. you're more than welcome.


----------



## To22

VaeVictis said:


> Theologic, I hate to use this tired cliche, but what will help is if you lower your expectations from not only others, but yourself as well. Expect others not to rob or kill you, but as far being understood completely by others that may never happen. At least the way you want it to.
> 
> Alot of my problems, at the core anyway, was that I desperately wanted people to see things the way I saw them, because I certainly tried to do the same, and I am usually able to. But like us, most people fumble their way through life without ever understanding themselves why they are the way they are in the first place, so how can I ask from them what they can't even give themselves.
> 
> I guess all I'm really saying is cut yourself and others some slack. Sometimes just having someone to talk and interact with is enough to get you through the day even if they have no idea what your talking about.
> 
> Or, I just missed the entire point of your post and I'm talking out of my ***...again.


LMFAO!!! NO NO you nailed it pretty much. You absolutely nailed it. I just want someone to just get me and be at my level and love me..preferably a woman lol. I do expect so much and I know I do...I also know that my expectations are a reflection of myself. you were cliche but in the end it's what I needed to hear..thanks for the comment


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Insanityonthego said:


> That was so not bs. Re read the post.


it is. there aren't always people who will accept you for who you are. my experience has proven this. People may share your interests but it doesn't mean they'll necessarily accept you for who you are. That's actually very rare. People who are popular are generally fake. They usually dress a certain way, adopt particular attitudes, or radically change their personalities to be accepted.

don't mind me though. i'm just a pessimist. stay positive if you can... it's always better in the long run.


----------



## Ohio Fatso

Yeah, people don't accept you unless you're like them. If you're different, you're not acceptable. 

Friends are terribly difficult to find. If I ever found a true one it would be a miracle. Every friend I ever had ended up turning on me. They get fed up with me I guess, because I'm nowhere near being like them. Nobody can relate to me so they end up getting frustrated and start yelling or getting mad at me. 

I've definitely given up on friends. People are all out to make this life a living hell and it's best to just stay away from them and be a recluse after work and on weekends.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Feelings*

Do you feel out of touch with reality? Like you're just going through the motions of living but you dont feel like it is you living it? I call these my moments in the fog, I drive and get to my destination without even knowing how! It is a very very hard thing to overcome, if you dont keep some friends these feelings will get worse! You will pull away from reality more and more and thats not good! I know its hard but try to keep atleast a few friends some type of human contact. Or the reality fading will worsen for sure! So I agree with everyone that tells you to keep friends! The FOG will over take your life if you let it! :um



Theologic said:


> Lately I've been feeling like getting close to someone doesn't do me any good. Friends seem to be a liability now. I can't quite put my finger on it so I'll just list some of my thoughts.
> 
> No Friend Zone Thoughts:
> I deleted my facebook & twitter a while ago with no intentions on bringing it back although I've only posted about 7 times on FB in my entire life and only a few times on twitter.
> 
> I removed all of my friends off of Xbox Live.
> 
> I don't really care about having friends in general, they seem to just be yet another group of people who don't understand me and will just eventually drift away with the current.
> 
> As far as my "real life" friends lol I've been avoiding them for years.
> 
> the only type of person I seek is a girlfriend but even that throws up a red flag in my head
> 
> I'm evolving in a way that I've yet to understand. I can open up to people as long as we don't form a relationship. I feel like ending all ties with someone after I told them a lot about myself.
> 
> I personally find making friends extremely easy but I don't cherish them at all anymore. I might come back to this thread and add on later or start a new one but what is all this? Is this just the SA strengthening? Am I subconsciously finding more means of avoidance? I'm confused right now...acting off of impulse and emotion is obviously nothing new to me but maybe someone can nip this in the bud...
> 
> Edit: I've always felt like I gradually get more lonely the more I interact with other people. like I can't stop making mistakes and I'm weird. I try my hardest to look at myself objectively and I'm probably quite normal but I feel like I'm the only real person on earth lol it's sounds stupid even to me but feelings aren't rational. Ultimately I don't think my wants coincide with reality at all...my heart roams in a fantasy world while my mind is constantly being disappointed.


----------



## To22

afraid2goinpublic said:


> Do you feel out of touch with reality? Like you're just going through the motions of living but you dont feel like it is you living it? I call these my moments in the fog, I drive and get to my destination without even knowing how! It is a very very hard thing to overcome, if you dont keep some friends these feelings will get worse! You will pull away from reality more and more and thats not good! I know its hard but try to keep atleast a few friends some type of human contact. Or the reality fading will worsen for sure! So I agree with everyone that tells you to keep friends! The FOG will over take your life if you let it! :um


Woah..you just blew my mind lol Yes, I do feel out of touch with reality. I feel like I'm insane and that I'm a victim to fate. I really just want to feel less insane but the more I speak to others the more insane I feel, so, I'm drifting away.

Thank you for the response. I seriously love the people on this forum


----------



## KevMan81

afraid2goinpublic said:


> Do you feel out of touch with reality? Like you're just going through the motions of living but you dont feel like it is you living it? I call these my moments in the fog, I drive and get to my destination without even knowing how! It is a very very hard thing to overcome, if you dont keep some friends these feelings will get worse! You will pull away from reality more and more and thats not good! I know its hard but try to keep atleast a few friends some type of human contact. Or the reality fading will worsen for sure! So I agree with everyone that tells you to keep friends! The FOG will over take your life if you let it! :um


 I agree


----------



## The space man

Okay... so im brand new to forums, and very late on this reply. but i completely agree with u Theologic, and find it interesting that im notthe only to think in this way, especialy with the fog reference

agreed


----------



## Dollywink

*I Feel the same exact way it's scary*

Trademark, I understand exactly how you feel last year I too have deleted my Facebook, I don't like to get close to anyone. I used to have a lot of friends but I didn't see a point in that. I just don't like how people are now in general.. :l My past friends didn't do me any good and I just don't feel the need to talk to anyone yet I feel loney. I guess I am highly selective of who i add onto my life. I don't even text or hang out with anyone. I would like to have a boyfriend but the last one did something so horrific to me I just can't get into dating. I've been doing better on my own, yet I feel as if something is missing. I highly dislike this feeling and wish someone would understand, or help me understand why I am like this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm the same way. No matter how hard I try, I can't feel any closeness to anyone. People come and go out of my life like the wind.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Same here.


----------



## MissKarlie

Zone said:


> Lately I've been feeling like getting close to someone doesn't do me any good. Friends seem to be a liability now. I can't quite put my finger on it so I'll just list some of my thoughts.
> 
> No Friend Zone Thoughts:
> I deleted my facebook & twitter a while ago with no intentions on bringing it back although I've only posted about 7 times on FB in my entire life and only a few times on twitter.
> 
> I removed all of my friends off of Xbox Live.
> 
> I don't really care about having friends in general, they seem to just be yet another group of people who don't understand me and will just eventually drift away with the current.
> 
> As far as my "real life" friends lol I've been avoiding them for years.
> 
> the only type of person I seek is a girlfriend but even that throws up a red flag in my head
> 
> I'm evolving in a way that I've yet to understand. I can open up to people as long as we don't form a relationship. I feel like ending all ties with someone after I told them a lot about myself.
> 
> I personally find making friends extremely easy but I don't cherish them at all anymore. I might come back to this thread and add on later or start a new one but what is all this? Is this just the SA strengthening? Am I subconsciously finding more means of avoidance? I'm confused right now...acting off of impulse and emotion is obviously nothing new to me but maybe someone can nip this in the bud...
> 
> Edit: I've always felt like I gradually get more lonely the more I interact with other people. like I can't stop making mistakes and I'm weird. I try my hardest to look at myself objectively and I'm probably quite normal but I feel like I'm the only real person on earth lol it's sounds stupid even to me but feelings aren't rational. Ultimately I don't think my wants coincide with reality at all...my heart roams in a fantasy world while my mind is constantly being disappointed.


You just described me perfectly. You're the first person I've found who is like me. Do you know what we have? Is it some kind of personality disorder? I've been thinking about going to a doctor about it.


----------



## amunmau

I do this too.. whenether I go to a friends or spend more than about an hour with people I feel like im just wasting time and could be doing something more productive.. I feel as if being around other people holds more negatives than positives.


----------

